# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Iskustva sa FLAFI pelenama

## kiarica

Uskoro trebam roditi a jos misam kupila pelene ...
Svidjaju mi se Flafice, da li ih koja mama koristi, kakva su vam iskustva ?
 :Kiss:

----------


## Mimah

Imam flafica 5 komada. Ok su, ali puno vece od ostalih, 
Luci pogotovo. Mi ih koristimo za noc. Prije nego sam rodila sam kupila 5 flafi, 5 luci, 5 natura i pet od sivalice. Kad ih je curica pocela koristiti, narucili smo jos 5 i to luci. Flafi su nam za noc, a te od sivalice, pocketice, mi nekako nisu sjele i sad ljeti kad se brzo suse uopce ih ne koristim.

Ako te zanima jos nesto konkretno o flaficama, tu sam!    :Wink:

----------


## cvjetkica

Uglavnom imam flafice i zadovoljna sam njima. Jesu malo veće, ali to mene nije smetalo. Ne propuštaju i lijepi su dezeni.

----------


## kiarica

Da li se flafice mogu koristiti i za široko povijanje?
Koliko ste cekale da vam ih dostave?

----------


## kahna

Ja sam imala Flafice i super su mi,
ali zbog njihove veličine/debljine sam ih koristila kao noćne i bila super super zadovoljna.

Za široko povijanje - mislim da bi obavile zadaću besprijekorno   :Wink:  

Za isporuku nisam dugo čekala, par dana.

Flafice možeš i osobno pogledati u Sv. Nedjelji   :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

Ja sam ih koristila, dakle, nocu i to je bilo umjesto sirokog povijanja, jednostavno nisam preko njih mogla stavljati jos i siroki povoj, ne bi mi beba stala u krevetic   :Wink:  . Salim se, naravno, ali ne bi mogla  zakopcati bodic, stvarno bi bilo preglomazno. 

Cekala sam ih 15- ak dana.

----------


## ivanche

Mi isto imamo najviše flafica i zadovoljni smo, jedino što su stvarno debele.

----------


## cvjetkica

One OS su debele i one od velura, stavim još uložak i za noć smo spremni. Mala bez problema dočeka jutro. Imaju oni i split pelene, te su tanke. Ma, meni su stvarno super. Imam još pelena,ali flafice su mi se do sad pokazale najbolje. Kad je beba mala stvarno su joj ogromne, ali beba brzo raste pa to i nije neki problem.

----------


## kiarica

Super, hvala na informacijama... kupit cu za pocetak par komada pa cu vidjeti dal cu ih kombinirat sa drugima il samo njih koristiti    :Wink:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Mi smo isto kupili flafice, ali koristili smo ih samo jednom. Prevelike su joj (1,5 mj stara beba) i bilo joj je prevruče u njima, ali kad bu hladnije bit će idealne. 
Ali tata nam je zabunom bacio jednu pokakanu jer je mislio da je jednokratna  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## slava

Ja imam jednu pamučnu OS i jednu konoplja/bambus (mislim da je taj sastav), također OS.
Prva je malkice glomaznija, druga malo tanja, jer nema ušivene uloške, već jedan koji se zakopča, a drugi se može dodati. Meni je sasvim dovoljna bez tog dodatnog uloška. Po meni su možda malo prevelike za skroz male, pogotovo sitnije bebe, ali za poslije su odlične pelene. Čini se da su dosta kvalitetne. Meni su jedne od dražih pelena.
Također mi se jako sviđa njihova web stranica i opcije plaćanja i dostave koje nude.

----------


## nevenera

imamo ih i koristimo ih. malo su tvrđe, pa ih treba fino ispeglati. jako sam zadovoljna njima. lijepi dezeni, lijepo pašu - tin sad ima oko 6 kg i ok mu ih je nositi.

----------


## kahna

nevenera, OT ali peglanje ti smanjuje moć upijanja pelene   :Wink:

----------


## katajina

Ja Flafi obožavam i imam svaku vrstu koju su dosad proizveli  :D 
Jako mi se sviđa kopčanje na drukere jer su nam nakon 16 mjeseci korištenja neki čičci malo popustili   :Rolling Eyes:  
Svejedno ih OBOŽAVAM.
Da ponovo krećem s platnenima skoro sve bi bile Flafi, a sve bi bile na drukere ( jer mi se čine trajnije )
Da se MM-a pita sve bi bile na čičak jer mu je to lakše zakopčat   :Wink:

----------


## Engls

Mislim da bi vam Flafica stavila i koji sloj manje ako su vam debele? Stavite ženi u napomenu vašu željicu/bojazan,pa će vam sigurno izići ususret...Meni su odlični njihovi ulošci!jest da sam ju malo udavila,ali moj dojam je da nema problema oko takvih detalja...

----------


## renci

I meni su Flafice odlične, imamo ih od prvog dana sad za Tonku, a prije ih je koristio i Andrija.
Naručila sam NB fitted i tako joj je lijepo sjela čim smo došli iz rodilišta, no kratko smo je nosili, samo 4 tjedna, brzo smo je prerasli- jako se udebljala moja curica. Sada imamo S veličinu par komada, evo već su nam i one na knap a Tonka je tek navršila dva mjeseca i ima oko 6 kg. Najzadovoljnija sam s OS i uopće ih ne smatram debelima, dapače, volim kako sve izgleda i kako je sigurno kad joj ih obučem. Posebno preferiram one meke, kombinirane s flisom i velurom, mmm, kako su fino meke i nježne. Jako sam zadovoljna s njima. Imam i njihove zaštitne i taj kroj nam je idealan.
Imam i Rodine pelene, sve pet, imam i neke svoje, imam i uvozne.. ma svega imam i Flafi su mi baš super.
(Uloške koristim u pelenama samo po noći, po danu mi nisu potrebni)

----------


## kajsa

Imam dvije flafi pelenice, zadovoljna sam, dobro upijaju.
Slažem se sprethodnim postovima, pelenice su malo predebele, pogotovo pelena Ema bambus OS kad ju smanjim.

----------


## Smokvica.

Dok je bila mala smo više koristili rodine puse sa uloškom, jer su manje. Flafi bi stavljala samo po noći kad bi ponestalo ME (koje su mi najbolje).
Sad kad ima 15mj vidim da rađe stavljam flafi jer mogu ić bez uloška (a ne treba nam jer ide kakati na tutu  :Wink:  ) , a nisu joj niti prevelike niti predebele.

----------


## PericaY2K

Meni su super, fino upiju, i ulažak koji sam dobila uz njih je super velik.

I njihove zaštitne gaćice su lijepe i čvrste.

I gđa. kod koje sam ih naručila je super, jako voli izaći u susret i jako je ljubazna!

Inače, imamo one s drukerima (zezli smo se s Kamaris čičak pelenama, ti se čički uvijek zapetljaju i ne opere se dobro pelena).

----------


## njokica

Mene zanima trajnost tj. otpornost Flafica ...
mala mi ima 22mj a Kamarisove OS fitted su mi pred totalnim raspadom, razočarana sam jer svugdje piše da bi platnene pelene trebale izdržati najmanje dvoje, ako ne i troje djece  :? 

Dobro, mi smo te pelene dobili na poklon (nove novcate), ali sam uzela zdravo za gotovo da za drugu bebu jednog dana nebum imala nikakvih troškova   :Rolling Eyes:  moš mislit.

----------


## PericaY2K

mi ih koristimo mjesec dana i ni boja se nije isprala a perem na 90..

eh sad, hoće li izdržat duuuuuugo ne znam, a i željela bih bespelenašit čim prije (pokušali smo al sam još nespremna, oliti fali mi sna i vremena za sebe)

----------


## Smokvica.

Naše su flafice korištene godinu dana i definitivno će bit i za seku. E sad, pitanje je da li kad kažu da mogu bit i za drugo dijete podrazumjevaju korištenje istih jednu ili dvije godine.. :/

----------


## Ermitruda

Mi imamo dvije Ema pelenice i jako sam zadovoljna. A, nakon dugo traženja idealnih zaštitnih, napokon sam našla Flafi zaštitne. Još mi je teta šivalica uvažila moje savijete i sašila po mjeri ( za malu bucmastu guzu i male debele nožice!!!).

----------


## lucij@

Flafijeve zaštitne su prepredobre!

----------


## janiczsa

Ja imam jednu flafi pelenicu još od Marina i sad mi je baš super ta pelenica. Razmišljam da kupim još jer sad kad je Tonka već veća (čitaj 10 kg) i treba veću pelenu, a Flafi mi se čine da baš dobro sjednu. Dovoljno su velike da ju ne stišću i da ne prucure kad se popiški.

S Marinom sam preferirala drukere, ali njihov glavni nedostatak je da određuju veličinu pelene pa pelena 'pleše' ili se ne može zakopčat... S Marinom niti nismo dočekali kraj s platnenima baš zbog toga što su uzrokovale masnice (bile su mu malo na knap). Definitivno ću sad uzet na čičak (bez obzira na petljanje u mašini).

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Meni su Flafice super, ali ako ih pereš na 90 (a ja ih perem), ne računaj da će ti čičak potrajati (isto vrijedi i za ostale pelene, ne samo Flafi)

----------


## renci

čičak je ok, a da se ne petlja u mašini samo dobro zatvori uho na peleni i neće, meni nikad nisu poljepite jedna na drugu a perem ih hrpu svakojakih, i na drukere, i švedske i na čičak, uvijek sve ok.

----------


## mamuska505

imala sam 3 flafi aio pelene s bambusovim uloškom platila svaku 115,00
i bila sam totalno nezadovoljna-uložak je kroz vrlo kratko vrijeme postao pretvrd iako sam ga sušila u sušilici

----------


## renci

hm, kako si samo uspjela doći do bambusovog uloška?
Moja AIO flafica je od bambusa, ali uložak je od flanela, pa tak im piše i na vebu kad naručuješ zar ne?
Normalno je da je flanel kruči od bambusa, mislim da si pobrkala materijale, jer unutrašnjost AIO pelene je tako nježna i meka, a to je sigurno bambus.

----------


## mamuska505

možda ne sjećam se više (za uložak) ali znam da sam bila jako nezadovoljna s cijelom pelenom i cijenom najviše...
-možda zato jer sam očekivala više za te novce
sad si sama šivam pelene i puno mi duže traju i u bolljem su stanju od flafija

----------


## renci

Ok, vjerojatno se radi o zabuni, jer bambus je stvarno nježan, a flanel ako ga spojiš više komada da bolje upija onda može biti krut, no ipak dobro upija pa svako zlo za neko dobro, zar ne?
AIO koju ja imam je koristio moj sin A. nešto više od pola godine i izgleda kao nova. Uvijek sam unutra za uložak stavljela smotanu tetra pelenu i nije nikada promočilo, nije se ocufala, a na bambusu nema ni jedne fleke od stolice.
A cijena!?, pa čuj, kad je usporedim sa AIO FB, ili nekim drugim uvoznim AIO koje sam koristila a koje su bile skuplje a lošije, ja ipak mislim da je u našem slučaju vrijedila i više od 115 kn, a koristiti ću je i za Tonku. 
(Uvozne su mi sve do jedne promočile, baš sve!)

----------


## LadyM

Mi imamo 11 Flafi pelena i jako smo zadovoljni. Jedine izdrže čitavu noć i to bez dodatnog uloška. Malo se teže suše, pa ih često sušimo u sušilici. Koristimo one s drukerima, jer imamo Roda i Tabita na čičak i on teže podnosi sušilicu od drukera.

----------


## 2xmama

mi imamo 10 flafica Ema, flanelastih i ja sam toalno oduševljena njima :Klap: ! Imam i Tabitine, a prvih mjesec dana koristili smo i NB Naidine. Iako su preslatke,a po veličini još uvijek dobre, već dugo nisu u stanju upiti sve što mališa popiški :Rolling Eyes:  
Tabitine su ok, fine mekane, ali mi ide na živce čičak koji, iako ga preklopim, polijepi na sebe svu robicu u mašini. A primjetila sam oko čička, s prednje strane, pojavile su se rupice na flanelu pa mislim da neće još dugo (stanjio se materijal). Moguće da je to i zbog sušilice, ali ipak sam mislila da moraju duže potrajati. :Unsure:  koristimo ih tek 5 mjeseci.
No, Flafice su mi super! Uzela sam na drukere, a ima ih zbilja dosta pa mogu regulirati veličinu pelenice. Osim toga, super su mekane, uzela sam one s odvojivim uloškom pa se lakše suše. noću stavim i dodatni. a zaštitne su divne! 
kad su stigle činile su mi se velike, ali zbog svih tih drukera nema nikakvih problema. 
sve u svemu... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## emarink

S obzirom da su dosta debele, da li je bolje uzeti ušiveni upojni uložak ili odvojiv? Naravno, riječ je o flafi modelu "Ema".

----------


## renci

Ma nisu debele, takve trebaju biti da dobro upiju, kad su s odvojivim uloškom opet ti isto dođe. ali kod sušenja je brže suha ona s odvojivim, provjereno!

----------


## acqua

Ja imam par flafi pelena. Da ti iskreno kažem i ja sam prije poroda razbijala glavu koje pelene kupiti. Na kraju sam kupila rodine, tabitine, flafi i naturine. I sve su mi za sad dobre. Flafi i rodine su nešto veće, šire između nogu, pa ih malo češće koristimo za noć. 
One na drukere koje se brzo suše su super.

----------


## leptiric_zg

Podižem temu iz pepela.  :Smile:  *Hitno* trebam savjet. Naturo ili Flafi? Naturo su uže kod nogica, Flafi šire... Sve ostalo je ok. Molim vas pomozite.

----------


## zasad skulirana

malo jednih,malo drugih... :Smile:  ....takav mix imam i ja....

nemam ti neki argument zasto,ali Naturine su mi nekako malo draze....bice radi uzoraka....ma neces pogrijesit koje god da odaberes....

----------


## leptiric_zg

Ma samo me je strah da će K stiskati oko nogica. Ona je sad 4mj, ali ove pelene moraju izdržati do kraja pelenaštva i strah me (kako neki tvrde), da su preuske kod nogica. Jesu?

----------


## mali laf

ja imam 5 flafica,guza ima već godinu dana.jako sam zadovoljna.dosta su veće od ostalih i super upijaju.

naturine su najmanje i malo duže se suše od ostalih.

----------


## leptiric_zg

A jel koristite i sad naturine s godinu dana?

----------


## zasad skulirana

a moja ti N nije mjerilo,mi smo do 4mj bili u rodinim NB! uvijek je moguce je da ti beban bude toliki da ih preraste,ali uvijek mozes onda odi na burzi prodat te i kupit polovne vece za tih par mjeseci....

----------


## Mimah

Moja nije bila buhtlica i Flafi i Natura su joj bile do kraja pelenaštva- malo prije 2.rođendana.

----------


## leptiric_zg

Da, sumnjam da ćemo i mi odjednom buknut, do sada je dobivala po 500gr mjesečno. Mislim da će Natura prevagnut (samo zbog modela)  :Smile:  Hvala!

----------


## srce

Bok,jedno pitanjce! Znači flafi obavezno odvojiv uložak na kopčanje,znači ne emu nego split?! Svi kažu da su flafice široke, naime moj mali uširoko puzi pa se nadam da mu neće smetati pri kretanju? Nisam razumijela što se podrazumijeva do kraja peleneštva, jel to do dve ili tri godine, neznam hoće li flafice izdržati do treće, tj. do koliko kg. traju? Ja sam sad tek naručila dve flafice, dva kushies i jednu nježnu pusu od rode za početak, pa ću vidjet kako ove vrste odgovaraju! Ako ne budem skroz zadovoljna probat ćemo naturu i bb like, koje su navodno uže? !Jel neko probao bb like?

----------


## zasad skulirana

je,flafice su dosta siroke ali su i tanke pa se to lijepo zguzva i suzi izmedju nogu pri puzanju....dok su naturine uze ali i deblje tako da kruce stoje izmedju nogu..... i naturine mi se cine dublje,netko je gore napisao da su najmanje,ali meni se cini da su dosta duboke....

ma meni sve odgovaraju.... :Smile:

----------


## srce

Ok, hvala na odgovoru,vjerovatno će biti i nama

----------


## cmroka

Imam par pitanja u vezi Flafica pa podizem temu.Vidim da su svi uglavnom vrlo zadovoljni Fluffy pelenicama pa sam utoliko zbunjenija.Naime,dobila sam na poklon dva paketa flafica,prekrasnih Ema pelenica te onih od konoplje i bambusa,brdo ulozaka istih te zastitnih gacica.Dok mi je bebica bila majusna koristila sam jednokratne pelene planirajuci platnene kad poraste i pocne manje i rijedje kakati...i eto nas.8.mjeseci smo.Probam staviti malome Emu,cine se premale,djetetu jedva pokriju pubicnu zonu ali ajde,nekako ja to zakopcam,medjutim nisam mogla drugacije nego da na trbuhu ostane praznina izmedju pelene i tijela da je skoro moja saka stala u nju..i naravno dijete se zapisalo po bodyju do brade.I zastitne gacice su male,cinilo mi se da su bez ikakve svrhe.Probala ja staviti djetetu pelene od bambusa,medjutim situacija jos gora..od krutosti se ni saviti nemogu a o velicini se i ne isplati pricati.Moje dijete nije div,70 cm je dug,bucmastih nozica i 8500 grama skladnog tijela.Ove pelene od konoplje i bambusa su mu tako siroke izmedju nogu,a opet ih tako stisnu da bi ragade dobio da mu ih obucem.Ni pisu mu ne mogu pokriti njima,zakapcanje je nemoguca misija.Ako "silujem" pelenu,i navucem je nekako na dijete,opet ostaje otvor izmedju trbuha i pelene.Maleni je plakao kad sam mu ih probala obuci,vjerovatno od nelagode i neudobnosti istih.
Zaista sam se veselila uvodjenju platnenih pelene i sad sam sokirana.Jel je moguce da te "one size fits all" i nisu bas "one size"?Svi ste vi vrlo zadovoljni,pa sto ja to sve umisljam???Gdje grijesim?Molim vas neki savjet a dotle ce kao i do sad raditi Pampersice a ove lijepe Fluffy cekati u kutiji pod kinderbetom.Koja steta!

----------


## Mimah

Jesi li sigurna da su one size? Zaštitnu stavljaš svaki put preko pelene da ni komadić planta ne ostane vani jer će ti tuda smočiti robicu. 

Zaštitne se, mislim, ni ne proizvode u jednoj veličini, ima S,M,L i možda i veće. Moguće da te koje imaš stvarno više ne odgovaraju djetetu.

Inače, meni su flafice bile najveće koje sam imala, tako da me baš čudi, ako su one size, da su vam već premalene, mislim da bi mojoj elegantnoj četverogodišnjakinji bile još uvijek dobre.  :Grin:

----------


## winnerica

I ja mislim da nemaš OS pelene nego one po veličini (ježi ga zaboravila sam naziv). Mi smo imali Flafica raznih; AIO, OS i bili smo zadovoljni za 2 djece s njima, sad ih fura i treća beba.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Kao prvo da te utjesim,nakon 8mj koristenja majusnih i tankih jednokratnih, platnene ce ti izgledat komplicirano!
I meni zvuci da to nisu OS,nema sanse da ne vrijede bebi od 8,5kg! (evo ti na mom avataru N sa kojih 8-9kg u OS Flafici....)
Za postavljanje covera a da nista ne procuri treba malo prakse...u pocetku namjestas 5min a kasnije ces to odradit jednim okom....

Jeli nam mozes poslikat kad mu obuces platnenu pa cover pa stavit link?

----------


## cmroka

Malo kasnim sa odgovorom,bio uzurbani vikend.Dakle,jucer sam potanko i detaljno gledala pelene i rasklapala ih,rastezala,trazeci oznaku velicine,ali nigdje je nisam nasla.Medjutim nasla sam oznaku velicine na coverima!Dva su S i dva NB!!!!Izuzetno sam nesretna!To bi znacilo da su i pelene te velicine,vjerovatno!!!Iscitavala sam web stranicu Fluffy pelenica ali koliko vidim oni imaju  samo OS,pa sam pretpostavila da su i to takve.Ne mogu vjerovati da sam do sad cekala i cuvala male pelenice!Idem ih ja usporediti sa Pampersicama po duljini i zaista su po duljini 2/3 Pampersica.Neke,kad sam ih rastegnula dosegle su velicinu Pampersica.
Zasad skulirana,gledala sam slikicu na tvom avataru i po tome mogu zakljuciti da mogu nastaviti biti nesretna.Ove pelene koje imam su manje.Da rezimiram,nije mi jasno gdje je tu financijska racunica ako se pelene moraju kupovati kako beba raste,sa NB broja na S,pa M pa....zasto..meni je zvonilo u glavi da kad jednom kupis platnene,to je to ,do kraja pelenastva.I tako je zavrsila dobra namjera moje prijateljice.Rado bih poslala link ali nemam neki ultrapametan mobitel,imam kompliciran sustav stavljanja slikica na komp.
Djevojke ,u svakom slucaju hvala.

----------


## renci

hm, ne moraš ništa mjeriti da znaš koje su pelenice OS. Ako na prednjoj strani imaju okomite drukere, tri reda po dva drukera onda su OS, one koje to nemaju nisu. Kratko i jasno.

----------


## Commawhite

> Imam par pitanja u vezi Flafica pa podizem temu.Vidim da su svi uglavnom vrlo zadovoljni Fluffy pelenicama pa sam utoliko zbunjenija.Naime,dobila sam na poklon dva paketa flafica,prekrasnih Ema pelenica te onih od konoplje i bambusa,brdo ulozaka istih te zastitnih gacica.Dok mi je bebica bila majusna koristila sam jednokratne pelene planirajuci platnene kad poraste i pocne manje i rijedje kakati...i eto nas.8.mjeseci smo.Probam staviti malome Emu,cine se premale,djetetu jedva pokriju pubicnu zonu ali ajde,nekako ja to zakopcam,medjutim nisam mogla drugacije nego da na trbuhu ostane praznina izmedju pelene i tijela da je skoro moja saka stala u nju..i naravno dijete se zapisalo po bodyju do brade.I zastitne gacice su male,cinilo mi se da su bez ikakve svrhe.Probala ja staviti djetetu pelene od bambusa,medjutim situacija jos gora..od krutosti se ni saviti nemogu a o velicini se i ne isplati pricati.Moje dijete nije div,70 cm je dug,bucmastih nozica i 8500 grama skladnog tijela.Ove pelene od konoplje i bambusa su mu tako siroke izmedju nogu,a opet ih tako stisnu da bi ragade dobio da mu ih obucem.Ni pisu mu ne mogu pokriti njima,zakapcanje je nemoguca misija.Ako "silujem" pelenu,i navucem je nekako na dijete,opet ostaje otvor izmedju trbuha i pelene.Maleni je plakao kad sam mu ih probala obuci,vjerovatno od nelagode i neudobnosti istih.
> Zaista sam se veselila uvodjenju platnenih pelene i sad sam sokirana.Jel je moguce da te "one size fits all" i nisu bas "one size"?Svi ste vi vrlo zadovoljni,pa sto ja to sve umisljam???Gdje grijesim?Molim vas neki savjet a dotle ce kao i do sad raditi Pampersice a ove lijepe Fluffy cekati u kutiji pod kinderbetom.Koja steta!


e to se i nama počelo događati! prvih 6 mjeseci su bile super, a sad nam nikako ne uspijeva zakopčati ih kako treba, da nema rupe između tijela i pelena oko trbuha. zasad nismo napravili štetu, što zbog zaštitnih gaća, što jer se presvučemo svakih uru i pol, dvije. ali ipak, kad mu tako pelene nakeljimo,  izgleda nekako čudno. nemam pojma u čemu je problem, djeluju mi nekako male (a nismo baš tolko bumbasti, cca 9 kga, lijepo raspoređenih)

----------


## renci

ja sam koristila FLAFI pelene cijelo vrijeme, još ih je poslije mene koristilo dvoje dijece, ne kužim kah se dogodilo s vašim pelenama?
Moji su ih nosili od prvog dana do 1,5 godine kada su se skinuli iz pelena, nisu im bile nikada male, a znam da sam i čitala tu po forumu da ih proglašavaju glomaznijim pelenama. Mislim si kako biste onda s Naturinim ili Tabitinim ako su vam Flafice male?! Je li netko iskuhao te pelene više puta? Jesu li se zato tako smanjile? A zaštitne su po veličinama i za dijete od 8 mjeseci treba vel M, (S i NB su svakako puno premale).
Još jednom molim da mi Cmroka potvrdi da to ipak nisu NB pelene ili možda S iako nisam nikada čula da ih Flafi šiva (NB šivaju sigurno), ali tam je jedna tak simpa teta da je možda nekome i šivala po narudžbi pa su eto sada dopale vama.
Ovo mi je velika enigma, fakat sam bila uvjerena da su Flafice jedne od većih pelena, a uvjerena sam i dalje da su najbolje.

----------


## Commawhite

Bo, OS su, perem ih kak piše, na 60, pa svaki peti put na 90. nemojte me krivo shvatiti, jako ih volim, divno upijaju i velike su (imam osjećaj da kad bi obavio u pampers da bi bio pokakan do grla), al to kopčanje u zadnje vrijeme nikako namjestiti kako spada. Zaštitne flafice mi nekako nisu baš, koristili smo do L, a L i XL smo uzeli rodine i te su mi prozračnije, laganije i veće.

----------


## cmroka

> hm, ne moraš ništa mjeriti da znaš koje su pelenice OS. Ako na prednjoj strani imaju okomite drukere, tri reda po dva drukera onda su OS, one koje to nemaju nisu. Kratko i jasno.


Ove pelene imaju jednu vodoravnu liniju drukera (oko trbuha)i jednu okomitu (uzduz ruba nogice),nemaju oznaku velicine,vec samo etiketu da su Flafi i pojedinosti o odrzavanju,pranju i sl.Sori,nisam vidjela da se tema nastavila.Inace,susjedica mi koristi platnene pa ih je pogledala i rekla da ne bi trebale biti male te da ce mi jedan dan pokazati i pomoci obuci malog.Osobno sumnjam da ce biti izvedivo..Mislim da sam se pomirila s time da ih nece nositi.

----------

